# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Địa điểm hát Karaoke hay giá rẻ phong cách cực kỳ hiện đại phòng đẹp

## komartvn_k

Địa điểm hát Karaoke hay giá rẻ phong cách cực kỳ hiện đại phòng đẹp
Liên hệ đặt phòng trước: 0918668468 Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện, cho thuê địa điểm offline, cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sinh nhật số 1 Hà Nội từ 30/4 dến 15/5 năm 2013
Từ 12-19h: Miễn phí giờ hát Cho hóa đơn trên 500k
Từ 19-24h: Giảm 50% giờ hát
Giờ hát chỉ còn giá từ 100k-180K
Đồ uống: Bia HN: 20K
Bia Ken: 25K,…
Không nơi nào có thể mang đến cho bạn buổi địa điểm hát karaoke hay tiệc ấn tượng và chu đáo như Kandy Club
Hãy đến ngay và trải nghiệm điều đó!
Chúng tôi rất sẵn lòng được phục vụ quí khách.
Trân trọng cảm ơn sự quan tâm của qúi khách hàng!
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: Kandy CLUB Số 3 ngõ 120 Trường Chinh, Đống Đa, HN
ĐT: 04-39998966 -0912281260-0918868468                       Website: Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện, cho thuê địa điểm offline, cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sinh nhật số 1 Hà Nội
Kandy Club
Chỗ để xe cực kỳ thoải mái, đặc biệt là ôtô !!!
Karaoke Kandy Phòng 2: Giá 120.000/1h 
Phong cách Valentine. rất ấm cúng

karaoke giá rẻ

Karaoke Kandy Phòng 4: Giá 150.000/1h 

karaoke giá rẻ


Karaoke Kandy Phòng 5: Giá 150.000/1h
Địa chỉ hát karaoke hay

Karaoke Kandy Phòng 1: Giá 200.000/1h
địa chỉ hát karaoke âm thanh hay

----------

